# MS PAINT #1 CHAIN #2 REVEAL



## Jude (Dec 14, 2009)

I started us off with this intriguing picture found on some whacky pictures section of the BBC news site.







Recognise it? Probably not 

vrumanuk gives us this pretty accurate description: 

"Seal with yellow rimmed glasses and two aborigines waiting for solar eclipse"

However, perhaps he should have said "_a_ seal" as TioMario misinterprets seal as the 90s soul singer, and gives us this picture: 






Logan clearly gets confused between 2 bald black guys who both wear leather and shades, and gives us this description: 

"morpheus with yellow sunglasses, white teeth. solar eclipse. stick figures holding arrows"

Somehow, the teeth leave Morpheus's mouth and start dancing, and the meaning of the word "arrows" is interpreted incorrectly, which leads us to BeautifullyDecayed.'s picture,






Stachuk1992 gives us a very good description (would be perfect if he got the solar eclipse in there) with

"Morpheus leftmost, Four teeth bottommost, stick-couple (people), holding arrows, black sun.)

With Caedus's picture, the teeth rejoin a mouth - but not Morpheus's unfortunately. The arrows return to their original meaning.






Swoncen keeps the Morpheus/black sun theme, and in fact manages to return the stick people with arrows to aborigines!

"Morpheus under black sun, in front of a monster and friendly aborigines."

Musli4brekkies gives us an 'interesting' interpration of an aborigine. The rest is pretty accurate...:





Which Ranzha V. Emodrach confusedly (is that even a word?) describes, and we finally lose our Morpheus, as Ranzha presumably hasn't seen the Matrix. 

"Black sun: Man in black with pills. Green monster. "Unga bunga" creature?"

Onto Cmhardw's picture, where Morpheus has become white and is now taking the pills as opposed to giving them. I also love his creative interpretation of an "Unga bunga creature":






CharlieCooper gives us a somewhat ambiguous (yet imaginative) definition with: 

"Humans take "alien" pills to blend in in new black hole home"

blade740 draws Charlie's description pretty much perfectly, showing exactly how one morphs into an alien.






Again, shelley's description is pretty much perfect and we don't change much here: 

"guy eats alien pill, transforms into green alien; blue background, black sun."

Jai's draws almost the exact same thing as blade740, and we keep the morphing theme: 





Ethan however, gives us a very different description (which I don't totally understand?) in the form of

"Pale kid throwing easter egg at alien with stick figure on top."

Which Fazrulz clearly spent hours on drawing perfectly:


----------



## Jude (Dec 14, 2009)

Anthony somehow manages to describe Faz's picture correctly, except the easter egg changes to a ball, and he gives us:

"Sun shines as a person throws a ball at an alien spaceship."

Yalow gives us this awesome picture, which is basically like Faz's except.... more.... clear?






We keep the ball with Nukoca's description, except the UFO becomes a floating restaurant platter (which everyone knows are much more common than UFOs!)

"Kid throws basketball at floating restaurant platter while the sun is cool."

The sun keeps it's shades and Arendil gives us this pretty accurate picture: 






Dudemanpp once again keeps the 'Cool' sun idea, except the restaurant changes back to a UFO (this time with dynamite!)

"Cool sun over person shooting ball toward dynamite UFO over infinity symbol"

dbax0999 misinterprets 'shooting' but gets everything else perfect (the sun is even still wearing shades!): 






With Forte's description, our pill has now gone from easter egg to basket ball to pokemon, but he does manage to keep the lemniscate!

"Bald three-legged man shoots watapon at alien spaceship above lemniscate."

Inf3rn0 gives us this awesome picture, despite misunderstanding "3 legged":






wing92 gives us a perfect description with: 

"yellow stickman with ak47 shoots alien bunny while mothership tries to land"

Which leads Johannes91 to draw one of my favourite pictures of chain #2 (except the bunny is no longer being fired, but actually being shot): 






Which iSpinz describes (pretty inchorently) as

"Yellow man shooting bunny ak47 moon spaceship evil green yellow red."

Escher adds an imaginary hyphen to iSpinz's description (Yellow man-shooting bunny) and draws us: 






CookingFat gets slightly creative with the 12 word limit, and gives us

"A yellow bunny in an evil space ship is shooting at a surrendering astronaught who is standing on the moon. Red Yellow and Green are in the sky. "

and ZB_FTW!!! finishes the chain off with:


----------



## Jude (Dec 14, 2009)

So, did we manage to accurately pass the picture through a total of 30 people? Let's have a look...






is not quite the same as


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 14, 2009)

hilarious. thanks for all the effort you made jude!


----------



## TioMario (Dec 14, 2009)

The idea of a seal wearing glasses sounded pretty strange to me, but I swear I almost drew the animal. However, Seal was cooler, but he's not even similar to Morpheus LOL.
Thank you for the great thread, It really made my day.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 14, 2009)

OH EM GEE EL OH EL

This was epic!


----------



## Toad (Dec 14, 2009)

That's absolutely genius!!

I have to get signed up for a round of this...


----------



## spunkymp4 (Dec 14, 2009)

I LOL'ed loudly in a library.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, Escher's awesome on paint. Great picture. This was hilarious, and I love the little captions you added Jude.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 14, 2009)

Chain 1 needs to get a move on! I want to see!


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmph. No one said the white teeth were in anyone's mouth.

I lol'd lots.
I love this game.
I concur that Jude's comentry is awesome.


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 14, 2009)

Epic win!


----------



## Muesli (Dec 14, 2009)

Right. Somebody tell me what noise an Aborigine might actually make.


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Ha! That was awesome!

Great job running this Jude, it turned out really great!


----------



## Toad (Dec 14, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Ha! That was awesome!
> 
> Great job running this Jude, it turned out really great!



+1


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 14, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! That was awesome!
> ...


+1


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 14, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Yalow said:
> ...



x1... oh wait... +1


----------



## Toad (Dec 14, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



^1


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



+ (9/10 + 9/100 + 9/1000 + 9/10000 + ...)

Seriously though this was a lot of fun! I can't wait to see Chain #1!

Chris


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 14, 2009)

HAHAHA
I do think my description was pretty boss. agreed?


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 14, 2009)

wow, thats was really SO FUNNY!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 14, 2009)

Commentary was great, Jude. I hope you do that again for Chain 2.


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 14, 2009)

Rofl: a seal to Seal. :fp
My bad I guess


----------



## Forte (Dec 15, 2009)

I love Inf3rn0 for getting Watapon


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 15, 2009)

UNGAA BUNGGAAAA


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 15, 2009)

I loled.


----------



## jfly (Dec 15, 2009)

I've been checking for this every day for a while now. Totally worth the wait! I love it.


----------



## jave (Dec 15, 2009)

oh wow, this is so cool! haha keep it up guys, lol


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 15, 2009)

The unga bunga made me laugh out loud in the library!


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 16, 2009)

I didn't know that was supposed to be Morpheus....
I'm a noob.

But heh, I've seen the Matrix.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL! This had me laughing so hard I couldn't control myself. I probably woke up the rest of my family. Really great idea, I think I might sign up for one of these in the future.


----------



## dbax0999 (Dec 16, 2009)

oh. shoots. Like a basketball


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 16, 2009)

Jude said:


> vrumanuk gives us this pretty accurate description:
> 
> "Seal with yellow rimmed glasses and two aborigines waiting for solar eclipse"
> 
> However, perhaps he should have said "_a_ seal" as TioMario misinterprets seal as the 90s soul singer, and gives us this picture:



Who would think the singer, "Seal," instead of seal. Different language? Any people who speak English as their 1st language would think seal. Lol, made it more interesting anyway.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 16, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > vrumanuk gives us this pretty accurate description:
> ...





TioMario said:


> The idea of a seal wearing glasses sounded pretty strange to me, but I swear I almost drew the animal. However, Seal was cooler,


----------



## nathanajah (Dec 16, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > vrumanuk gives us this pretty accurate description:
> ...


I would think of Navy SEAL instead of seal.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 16, 2009)

This is brilliant, great work Jude on the comments. 

Can't wait to see the other chain.


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 16, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Who would think the singer, "Seal," instead of seal. Different language? Any people who speak English as their 1st language would think seal. Lol, made it more interesting anyway.





nathanajah said:


> I would think of Navy SEAL instead of seal.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 16, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Who would think the singer, "Seal," instead of seal. Different language? Any people who speak English as their 1st language would think seal. Lol, made it more interesting anyway.



My native language is Spanish, but I know what a seal is, I've been studying english for about... 8 years.
And Seal put some randomness to the chain don't you think?

EDIT: don't you love Seal's wide smile on my pic?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Is the 2nd Chain revealed somewhere? Or is it still in progress?


----------



## Jude (Dec 23, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Is the 2nd Chain revealed somewhere? Or is it still in progress?



This _is _the 2nd chain, but the 1st chain is still in progress, yeah..


----------

